
How do I make an iOS application without Mac and Xcode? - osxfcn
So, I have an iPhone and no mac. I want to make a simple application that needs to be able to check if the phone is locked&#x2F;unlocked or the screen is on&#x2F;off, even if the app is killed &#x2F; in background. Also, I need to schedule events &#x2F; notifications daily.<p>I could possibly use hackintosh, but it&#x27;s illegal and I don&#x27;t want to mess with Xcode.
So, I can&#x27;t use React Native or Expo.
I can&#x27;t use Ionic because I need Xcode to build the app anyway.
Seems like PWAs (installable home web apps) can&#x27;t provide features I want (background, check lock&#x2F;display state)
hat are my options if any?
Am I stuck and I just need to buy Mac or Android phone?
======
Petrakis
I believe with kivy you can do some stuff with python.

[https://kivy.org/#home](https://kivy.org/#home)

"Kivy runs on Linux, Windows, OS X, Android, iOS, and Raspberry Pi. You can
run the same code on all supported platforms.

It can natively use most inputs, protocols and devices including WM_Touch,
WM_Pen, Mac OS X Trackpad and Magic Mouse, Mtdev, Linux Kernel HID, TUIO. A
multi-touch mouse simulator is included."

------
bartvk
Get a virtual machine, that would be the next option if you don't want to go
the Hackintosh route.

For any serious project, just get a Mac though.

------
MBCook
Does iOS give you the APIs you’d need to know if the device was locked or the
state of the screen when you’re in the background?

------
__d
Use a cloud-hosted virtual Mac? A search for "cloud virtual macos" turns up a
bunch of links.

------
alsoicode
NativeScript and NativeScript Sidekick allow you to build for iOS or Android
from Windows or OS X.

